# Mini mill vise.... here's one I haven't seen before.



## TroyO (May 27, 2011)

I have a 3" "Precision milling vise" which has been very nice, but I do run into it's limits more than I would like. I'm thinking a 4" vise would be a nice improvement, but I have heard that size wise they might be pushing the limit on the Mini-Mill. 

What about this one, or one like it?
http://cgi.ebay.com/4-ANG-LOCK-VISE...3?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item256071a24b

It looks like it has a smaller profile than the usual design, and may be a nice fit to mini-mill sized machine?

Anyone familiar with the design or manufacturer? Advise on it's advantages or disadvatages?


----------



## AR1911 (May 27, 2011)

That's still going to be a pretty big chunk of steel. 

I have an older Palmgren 4"" vise which is lower and lighter than a typical 4" milling vise. 
It's a bit small for my Millrite, but it would be about as big as I'd want on a minimill.

I'm quite happy with the 3" on my minimill, but then I have a bigger option


----------



## steamer (May 27, 2011)

If it is truly well constructed, that will be a rugged vice. Can't speak to size though

Dave


----------

